# Normal startup vs. selective start up



## RobynWolf (May 16, 2003)

I am confused as to whether I should use normal startup or selective startup. I sure don't want all of those programs loading up that I hardly ever use but how do know what to have start up and what not to have startup? If I remove something will it not start at all and cause all kinds of problems?

Ideally, I would like the computer to start up as fast as possible.....but how do I remove some of those programs to run at start up. It really bothers me to see all of that stuff in there for some reason, should it bother me or should I not worry about it? 

This seems all too confusing, I don't want to stop something from starting up that actually needs to be there, can you give me some advice here?


----------



## e-liam (Jun 19, 2003)

Afternoon Robin,

Go to this site - http://www.pacs-portal.co.uk/startup_pages/startup_all.php. It lists all the different programs and whether you need them running from startup or not.

As far as normal or selective startup goes, if all the boxes are checked under the selective start option, then there is no difference... as far as I know.

Hope that helps,

Cheers

Liam


----------

